# Czech o to Slovakia



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have internet now, but no power to recharge the laptop, the battery is almost empty after writing my report :frown2: and the spare battery is also empty so until either I can recharge and find internet again or get home, fraid you'll have to Waite to hear about our escapades, see the pictures and videos.
We have been backwards and forwards between the 2 countries, but are now in Czechia as they call it.
Come to the Czech Republic sometime and you will also see how beautiful it is.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Look forward to seeing it Jan. Enjoy!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*We are home*

I will try my very best (as Freddie Frinton says) not to bore you, but there is so much to tell, so many photo´s and video.
I will make one step at a time.From Czech-o-to Slavakia
Monday 29th.
Leaving Dobra Voda we travelled on the 409, Thomas had called this `the 
romantic road´ the scenery was superb with massive fields of rape in 
flower against the green trees and clear blue sky was fantastic, so fantastic no photo´s were taken :frown2: too busy looking.
Then we got to the vinyards, this we always find rather boring so drove 
through as quickly as we could. After 348 km we saw an Autokemping sign, 
desperate for a rest we stopped, but didn´t drive in, stayed in a 
parking area just inside the gate which cost 200 krona, about 8€ . Next 
morning we drove 100 mtrs next door where there was a HUGE parking area, 
used for the swimming pool, start point for cyclist and walkers, it also 
had an Imbis where we were able to get water when needed. For 3 nights 
we returned to this place after a bit a sight seeing . The birds and 
crickets were all very noisy . It has been very warm, temp. up to 
31°C so we parked in the shade which kept us cool.
Driving leasons were given in this parking area, probably the first 
they had been behind the wheel, even a spot for them to try a hill start.
GPS N48.86165° E17.38849°
On Wednesday we decided to drive toward Slovakia, on the map the road we 
took crosses the border, it was very quiet, the tree´s hadn´t been cut 
back and suddenly, going down hill we were going slower, no response 
from the excellerator, took it out of gear, still slowing up, pumped the 
excellerator, no response, nothing in sight, no houses or other cars, 
then just as suddenly as it happened we were off again, phew, my heart 
started beating again.
It became clear after a few more minutes this road was used only for 
forest work, now the problem of turning round, a crash barrier on the 
right and high bank on the left, no choice but to plod on to find a 
suitable turning place which we found about 1 km further on. Change of 
plan, find a supermarket, stock up and go back to our parking spot and 
leave on a different route tomorrow.
The third photo is of the narrow road, only a bit wide than the van.
To be contiued tomorrow :grin2:
​


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Better picture size*

Bigger pictures


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks lovely Jan. Did you find out what caused the van to slow down though?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Looks lovely Jan. Did you find out what caused the van to slow down though?


No idea, it was a down hill slope so thought out of gear it should just drift, but it got slower and slower, no responce when I pumped the excellerator :frown2:
In the middle of nowhere it was rather unnerving. Hasn´t happened anymore.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Handbrake?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Handbrake?


Well akshirley Hans thought I was using the break instead of the gas peddle. >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our horse and carriage ride in Dobra Voda, the view we were taken to see.

A snap shot as we were travelling.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Another offer*

Thursday June 1st
Different route, there was a windmill museum along the way, we stopped 
and looked around, very interesting, nobody could speak English, but 
they had a cassette tape in English which gave the tour information, it 
was an old tape because the commentator called it Czechoslovakia. It 
cost 25 krona each to look around, less than 1€.
Another offer.
Travelling on into Slovakia we met a herd of goats being moved into a 
new field, a little further saw the goat farmer and his helper so 
stopped to ask if they knew of a place nearby were we could stop for the 
night, the young farmer spoke excellent English and even better German. 
He didn´t know of anything nearby only his garden and we could use his 
bathroom and kitchen. Had access been easy for us and him (he would have 
to remove part of a fence) we would have accepted his offer, but for me 
to get the van in was also very difficult, cars and traylors would also have to 
be moved, he thought it would be no trouble for him, but we declined. 
Looking further we still found nothing suitable for us as we were 
only 35 km on the fast route back to the car park so we went back.

The mill and the young farmer who made the offer.
​


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

w/hat a kind offer Jan. All looks lovely and unexplored territory for most of us I imagine. We have only been as far east as Austria and Slovenia usually because the pull of the Alps, Pyrenees and of course France or the Italian Lakes is too strong but we should make an effort to explore further afield really


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*We continue*






Friday June 2nd.
A short journey today, 49 km. which took 1hr.45mins because of the very 
slow drive through wonderful countryside. We have not been on a motorway and as always don´t intend to. 
Here we found an Autokemp which although the gate was open, was not yet open for the summer, July the 5th is the beginning 
of their season we have been told. The reception building didn´t look too encouraging, more a ruin than inviting. 
What a surprise when we drove a few meters further, a very lovely lake, surrounded by trees with 
swimming, sunbathing one side and the other side fishing, the fish are quite visible in the clear water. 
We found a good level spot in the shade, not good for the solar panel, but at 31°C in the shade thats our choice. 
We found toilet emptying facilities _(which, thanks to Sandra´s tip (Aldra) we were not desperately needing, but used anyway)_ and mains water within walking distance. 
On one of our walks by the lake we met a little girl fishing with her Dad, she is learning English at school and could tell us `I like dogs´, 
Shade said "Oh good, come on then, giss a cuddle" :laugh:
In ex-communist countries, what we found behind the tall hedge is quite common. We discovered a holiday camp, not sure if the huts are still used or not, but found beds in the ones we could see into. The buildings are falling to bits and haven´t had any maintenance for years, behind them are wooden chalets in the same state. It could be a super place, but someone needs money and idea´s to put it into good order. 
There is a separate field for caravans and MH with electric hookup and water for each banks of 4 hookups, 32 in all. Song birds entertained 
us again from sunup to sundown.
N48.76495° E17.68908° near Stara Tura, Slovakia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Saturday June 3rd.
The Becker took us along the worst road ever, it was about 2 km of 
single track, no passing places and if something came towards us I would 
have been stuck because I wouldn´t have been able to back round all the 
twists and turns without ending in the ditch, another heart stopper that 
we survived. It is just not possible to use the Becker without checking 
on the paper map where it is taking us, unfortunately my co pilot wasn´t 
concentrating at the time.
Back into Czechia, Stunning countryside again stopped at the castle 
car park in Bojkovice. Nothing to report, it was quiet and OK for the dogs which is important. The castle was not open, again the season hasn´t started.
Sunday June 4th.
Becker found us the ski lift carpark by the football field, lovely spot, with cafe nearby, the owner spoke good English, she had travelled round New Zealand for a year.
I ordered deep fried cheese with chips as that was all she had left :grin2:, she would give me a whistle when it was ready. A few minutes later she arrived at the van to tell us she had found some chicken pieces if we preferred that, we stuck to cheese as we had never had deep fried edam in breadcrumbs before and once was enough for us.
We watched the local football teams and I asked our lady "Is this football or 10 pin bowling as 6 men have gone down so far" that made her laugh.
Here I found free wifi.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Jan, fabulous! Thank you for taking the trouble to share those pics and commentary.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*A few km further.*

Tuesday June 6th.
Water from the football pavilion and emptied loo in the wooden WC hut and off we go again.

We would never dream of holidaying without the dogs, but sometimes its difficult to find a suitable place to stay because of them. 
This is the day I nearly lost it. On our paper map we have - motor ways, trunk roads (red) main roads (yellow) and secondary roads (white) Becker is set to take us on either trunk or main roads, but she new short cuts and kept steering us off these roads onto the secondary roads which are abysmal and often single track. I changed her from car to lorry and stupid woman told me to turn right down what was no more than a flaming farm track.
Although there were places to stop there was nothing suitable with dogs, we finally stopped at a car parking area by a Dam, nobody else there. Opposite was what looked like an abandoned house, roof in disrepair, nobody could possibly live there. 
There was a thunderstorm in the night and next morning I had to move the van away from a huge puddle before we could get out.
I have not seen this many wild flowers all in one place before, they looked beautiful.
We also discovered someone does live in the house opposite.
Photo´s of on the way to and at the Dam, including the wild flowers and the person who lives in the ruin.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It all sounds wonderful Jan! I look forward to seeing the videos when I've free wifi!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*An interesting stop*

Wed 7th June.
On the 311 road we found a good place to stop for lunch near Mladhov, It was very interesting to read the notice boards, I hope you can read it on the picture.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*On our way to the stellplatz by the lake*

Prehrada Rozkos, it looks absolutely up our street on the photo, lovely lake, but on the left is a busy road.
We were on our way to a stellplatz by a lake, but it was also next to a busy road, had a barrier to fight with, pay yer money before you can get in, this put our backs up, there wasn´t a soul there, but we didn´t stop.
Here are a few snaps taken through the cab window whilst travelling.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We stayed 1 night at a camp site, we thought it was closed because when we arrived there was nobody there. A car drove in at 9pm and went to one of the little pixel huts, he spoke to me the next morning, came from Praha to work in the area, he spoke good English of course.
At 7.30am would you believe there was a knock on the caravan window, we were still in bed, the woman wanted paying for goodness sake. At 8am there were 4 workers drinking coffee or something, why the devil did she have to ask for money at that hour for? Well I say ask, it was all done by sign language and 3 words of German.

The pixel hat huts and whats inside, they sleep 6, 4 down and 2 in the loft.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Starting at picture number 5.*

Thursday 8th June.

Today we made good progress after leaving the 10€ campsite.
We were getting hungry and Hans said, "We won´t find anywhere to stop on this main road, turn off here." I did, we had no idea, but 100 mtrs on this road was a huge parking area, obviously used for big functions, but today it was completely empty, there are lovely views, the light continually changing the position of the shadows and changing the look of the landscape. The photo´s don´t do it justice. The big Pylons rather spoil it.

At the bottom of the field were a few sheep & lambs, we were surprised when we walked down to find there was no fence to keep them in, although there was a tape running along the road side which had an electric sign on it, Shade found out it did work, poor boy.
We stayed overnight.

The village is called Truhan near Semily. I have noted the GPS for next time we go.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is the `GOAT TRACK` I drove along. Ditch either side, you couldn´t have passed a bike







very scary for us 2 old fogies







although Hans said absolutely nothing till we were out the other end, then he said "I´m glad that´s over"


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, I've been on a few like that Jan ;-) You're heart does rise to somewhere in your throat!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Village loud speakers & road signs*

Something you will notice rather strange in Czechia are the loudspeakers on the lamp posts, you can read about them here
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/8611693.stm

In a couple of villages we heard the radio being played over these speakers playing NICE music, (not that Barryd´s din he calls moozik. )>
Most annoying if your on nights and need to sleep in the day.

Village roads mostly have no road markings, the main road is indicated by a sign before you get to the road fork,
I can´t find an example, but imagine a wide black line going to the left, thats the main road and a narrow black line going to the right, so your numbered road must be the thick line right, ---wrong, sometimes you should have turned right onto the narrow lined road, then you have to turn round to go down this (narrow line) road and around the corner you´ll find your road number. This caused confusion on a few occasions (I´ve probably confused you trying to explain.) Its not until the Navi looses the road number you realise your on the wrong road.

There are also a lot of road works going on, but I think that applies to most countries at the moment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Friday 9th June*
Three countries in a day, Czechia, Poland & Germany.

Decided to head towards Görlitz, the most easterly town in German, we would go through Poland.
This was one of the most beautiful journeys of the holiday and we climbed (well the Navajo did) the highest mountain so far. Only a few photo´s were taken because going up and down mountains its not ideal to stop. The one place we could there was a chair lift, I imagine for skiers, it was not working that day > the traffic we met you could have counted on one hand, it was a super drive. We hardly noticed passing through Poland .
Görlitz was soon behind us and we decided to make for our stop near Liebrose and arrived there at 4.30pm. It was too hot for the dogs and us, after they had been out for a quick leg lift we stayed in the van, engine running with AC on full blast, had a cuppa and a snack and decided to carry on.
At 8.30pm we arrived at the best stellplatz where we had the use of the owners whole house, we were of course home.
We said we would never again do a mad dash home, it always seems to happen and it did again this time.
It was a lovely holiday, lots of travelling, but thats what we enjoy these days. At home we can relax all day every day if we want, with a lovely view of the Polish hills from our spacious garden.

Thats the end of my holiday thread, 2,355 km. in all, hope you enjoyed it.






I have video movies, but think it will be a bit much to expect you to watch.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that Jan - very enjoyable to read. 

I still haven't managed to see the videos but it's a treat in store!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Thursday June 1st
> Different route, there was a windmill museum along the way, we stopped
> and looked around, very interesting, nobody could speak English, but
> they had a cassette tape in English which gave the tour information, it
> ...


A great thread Jan,how did I miss this!!:serious:

Only read page one so far as off out for the rest of the day to Sandringham to take my mum to
see the Queen.:grin2:
And then on to Hunstanton to see the sunset,so look forward to reading a proper motorhome
thread on here for a change!!:smile2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I've just thoroughly enjoyed this thread as well! Thank you Jan the videos were great.

Cazzie


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great stuff Jan, thanks for sharing.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Great stuff Jan, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Terry


Why had you all missed it when I posted it nearly a month ago I wonder.
There was so little responce I thought, blow it next time I won´t bother.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> *Starting at picture number 5.*
> 
> Thursday 8th June.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write about your travels Jan,and the photos are amazing.
Im really enjoying reading this thread,as I dont think I will ever get to see these places,so
this is the next best thing to being there!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Here is the `GOAT TRACK` I drove along. Ditch either side, you couldn´t have passed a bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to frighten yourself at least once a day,it keeps your heart pumping!>


----------

